# Teoria amplificadores



## vinho (Sep 5, 2011)

Hola, gente.
¿Alguien podría ayudarme con información sobre teoría de funcionamiento y sobre todo  criterios de diseño de los típicos amplificadores de audio (clase A, AB, C, D, etc), por favor? ¿Algún buen libro sobre este tema?
Gracias!


----------



## KarLos! (Sep 5, 2011)

Hay uno bueno que se llama "*High-Power Audio Amplifier Construction Manual*" Autor: *G. Randy Slone*, el detalle es que esta en ingles.


----------



## vinho (Sep 6, 2011)

Gracias, Karlos, ya lo busco... ¿Algún otro libro, pdf o link de interés?


----------



## vinho (Sep 15, 2011)

Hola, gente. En una configuración clase A típica de un bjt, se polariza a  la base con dos resistencias, RB1 desde la fuente de Vdc a la base y  RB2 desde la base hacia tierra. Mi pregunta es: ¿por qué desde el punto  de vista de la señal alterna de entrada, estas dos resistencias están  conectadas en paralelo entre la base y tierra?. Lo mismo pasa con la resistencia de colector y la de carga a la salida... ¿por qué?
Otra duda más, ¿hay  alguna fórmula para calcular el valor de los capacitores de acoplamiento  de entrada y salida y del capacitor que se pone en paralelo a la  resistencia de emisor?
Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2011)

Mejor leé sobre la Equivalencia de Thevenin y sobre los filtros de primer orden... ahí vas a encontrar la respuesta tus preguntas.


----------



## Galik (Sep 27, 2011)

Tal vez te interese consultar el libro de Thomas L. Floyd, se llama Dispositivos electronicos, ami me ayudo bastante, te explica lo mas elemental. Desde diodos hasta ampl. operacionales.

el link es-.  http://www.filecrop.com/12391931/index.html lo puedes descargar en megaplaud.


----------



## retrofit (Sep 27, 2011)

vinho dijo:


> Hola, gente. En una configuración clase A típica de un bjt, se polariza a  la base con dos resistencias, RB1 desde la fuente de Vdc a la base y  RB2 desde la base hacia tierra. Mi pregunta es: ¿por qué desde el punto  de vista de la señal alterna de entrada, estas dos resistencias están  conectadas en paralelo entre la base y tierra?. Lo mismo pasa con la resistencia de colector y la de carga a la salida... ¿por qué?
> Otra duda más, ¿hay  alguna fórmula para calcular el valor de los capacitores de acoplamiento  de entrada y salida y del capacitor que se pone en paralelo a la  resistencia de emisor?
> Gracias!



Desde el punto de vista de la señal en alterna, las dos resistencias de entrada están en paralelo, si te das cuenta hay una entre la Base y masa y otra entre la Base y positivo pero el positivo, para la señal alterna, es masa ya que tiene los condensadores de desacoplo entre Positivo y masa, ¿Queda claro?.
En la salida de colector pasa lo mismo, hay una resistencia entre colector y Positivo que quedaría en paralelo con la carga, ¿Lo dudas? la salida de Colector da lo mismo sacar la salida de señal entre Colector y masa que entre Colector y positivo.
Resumen, el positivo, desde el punto de vista de la señal, es masa.
El valor del condensador de Emisor limita la frecuencia más baja que el Transistor amplificará.
Repasa la teoría de Transistores, en regimen estático y en regimen dinámico.

Saludos.


----------



## david7777777 (Sep 29, 2011)

usando google puedes encontrar mucha informacion busca con este nombre:   Diseño y caracterización de amplificadores de audio filetypedf


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 29, 2011)

Yo encontré un libro muy interesante que me resolvió muchas incógnitas, aunque a veces lo encuentro un poco complejo ya que solo soy aficionado y no tuve la oportunidad de estudiar en una escuela técnica o en la universidad... pero no hay nada imposible de resolver con un poco de paciencia y dedicación, así que igual lo recomiendo.
Hay cientos de sitios en la web donde puede comprarse. Acá en argentina lo consenguí en una librería técnica a unos $160 y se llama:

*Electrónica: teoría de circuítos y dispositivos electrónicos.*

*Los autores son: Robert L. Boylestad y Louis Nashelsky.*

En este libro, existe un apartado donde se detallan a la perfección las distintas clasificaciones de amplificadores y muchas pero muchas cosas mas... ya que tiene como 700 páginas.

Saludos, espero que les sirva.


----------

